# BBs Rise of the Runelords (Closed)



## BBs (Aug 26, 2012)

This is my first time hosting a game on Enworld, so I'm reserving it for friends who hopefully will be patient with my noobness. Wishing to host RIse of the Runelords, so here are the rules!

Races

Races will be 13 RP races. Either make up your own or upgrade, or downgrade races, for example.

Human are normally 9 rp, give them the Advanced trait which replaces their normal trait, and that makes them 13

Aasimars are normally 15 rp, give them Normal trait which replaces their flexible trait, and that makes them 13

Hopefully this brings creativity, and everyone doing it makes it easier for me to design the fights with everyone based around the same points.

Characters

Everyone starts at level One. Normally I don't mind what alignment anyone is, but this campaign was designed as the old-school good vs evil. That being said, no one can be evil, any alignment but evil is okay. Also PCs are allowed two character traits. 30 point system for stats; every stat is at least 10, no higher than 18, only racials can make it lower and higher. Hit points is max.

That is all for now, if any questions, just ask.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 26, 2012)

Woot! first to post  alrighty i think im gonna play a half-elf sorc this time around  ill give a more detailed thinger later i am very tired at the moment.


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Aug 26, 2012)

ok bbs, pending your approval i have made my changes to the half elf race.  
!) i will be swapping out the Human Heratige ability score modifier trait and instead be taking the flexible trait (+2 on any 2 ability scores(ill just include them in my profile but point out which 2 they are) 2rp))
2) i will be adding the fast movement trait to it (+10ft 1rp)

and that will eat up all my rp so pending your approval i will be working on the sorc part of my character 

also i had a question about starting gold......how much?


----------



## Dharuhk Svahre (Aug 27, 2012)

Alrighty, I'll be done my character soon. Heres my race for starters.

Created Race: Neeyawraykas (also known as Grass Sharks)
Type: Humanoid (Neeyawraykas) (0rp)
Size: Small (0rp)
Ability Scores (Advanced 4rp) Str +4, Con -2, Int +2, Wis +2, Cha +2

Offensive Traits: Weapon Familiarity (Seven-Branched Sword, Double Chained Kama) (1rp), Bite (1rp)

Senses Traits: Scent (4rp)

Movement Traits: Fast x2 (3rp)


----------



## BBs (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome race hehe, a question came up twice aboot gold, so for level one it is rolled, just max it. On another note, sorry for the late notification, but I'll be going on vacation, won't be back until aboot saturday to sunday, sorry.


----------



## D'Raven (Aug 28, 2012)

alright this will be...intresting....

Created race: loungppoprs ( Mole Rats )
Type: humanoid (ratfolk) (0)
size: small (0)
Ability scores (mixed weakness -2): -2 str, +2 dex, +2 wis, -4 cha Mole rats are small but agile creatures. Animalistic cunning guides them but they have problems interacting with other races.

Offensive traits: bite(1) 1d2 damage as a small creature

Defensive traits: Plague born(1) +2vs disease, ingested poisons and becoming nauseated or sickened.

Senses traits: see in darkness(4) Can see perfectly in any darkness including magical.

movement traits: Climb (2) 20' climb speed +8 to climb checks
Swim(2) 30' swim speed 8 to swim checks
Burrow (3) 20' burrow speed
Mountaineer(1) no altitude sickness, keeps dex bonus will climbing or balancing on narrow ledge

Other traits: Hold breath(1) can hold breath for 4 times con score

Mole rats are the cockroches of the sentient races. They thrive off other races and can be found in nearly any terrain. They live under ground, in trees, on roofs, in the wall, in water but mostly they live underfoot. Any place near or in a civilised area that they are not driven out of they will live. most races are not know for their warm welcome of Mole rats except for those that live in the slums. There they are tolerated if not seen as role models in survival.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 28, 2012)

greetings and salutations!

The race I'll be designing is loosely based off the Gargoyles from That awesome show
(Damn I miss 90's cartoons)

haven't designed them fully yet, but we're looking at strong/tough monstrous humanoids with things like glide, climb, tail slap, some sunlight/light weaknesses, and maybe some natural armor or Damage reduction if I've got any points for it.


----------



## BBs (Sep 5, 2012)

All righty four people getting ready means rogues gallery is up, here is the link. http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/328838-bbs-rise-runelords-closed.html#post6008575


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 7, 2012)

well my character is up


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

Alright finally got hold of the advanced race guide long enough to finish the race: 

Gargoyle-Descended
Type: Humanoid(Darklands)
Size : Medium(Upper end though)
Base Speed: normal
Ability score modifiers: Specialized(1p)
+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Cha  - Gargoyle descended tend to be strong and tough, but their bestial appearance and gruff attitudes are off-setting.
Languages: Standard
Weakness: 
Light Blindness (-2p)
Racial Traits:
Climb(2p)
Glide(3p)
Dark Vision 120' (3p)
Claws(2p)
Slapping Tail(3p)
Fearless(1p)

The character itself is a bruiser. Probably barbarian or fighter using natural attacks.


----------



## BBs (Sep 13, 2012)

All righty, Ruik I've read your cahracter, looks good, but a heads up on one thing, Multi talented. That racial ability is only useful for multi-classing, if you're planning to keep it, great! and ignore the rest of this speel! . If not, there is alternate race traits on pg. 42 just in case of over lookingness ... stuff ... YEAH!


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

i have my character done uve seen it but ill post it again


----------



## Ruiktheforgotten (Sep 14, 2012)

BBs i was wondering (with your permission of course), if you would allow me to swap out multitalented, with the Static Bonus feat (elemental focus).  They are the exact same rp cost and basically, gives more of a magical focus toward my subtype of Half-Elves.


----------



## BBs (Sep 15, 2012)

do post it please wolf, and go right ahead ruik.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 15, 2012)

i don't remember much of what we went over, but i am just playing a augmented human. (badass)

all same as human, exsept:

stats, advanced.

total 13 pts


----------



## BBs (Sep 18, 2012)

*IMPORTANT MUST READ!*

So the back story with this campaign is that it starts at a place called Sand Point, where Pathfinder it self started its fame, yayyy! You could either be born there, traveler, etc. you must make a back story and I must fit it in. Also character traits on 330 from sand point specific stuff can be yours to be used.

*ANOTHER IMPORTANT NOTE*

Regardless on whoever is ready, I'm going to attempt to start the campaign on September 24th.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 18, 2012)

IMPORTANT NOTE: 
I know absolutely nothing about the pathfinder backstory.

Lol sorry, had to do it back.   But it's true..
Actually that may work to my advantage for roleplaying..
I was planning on basing my character's personality/backstory on being very similar to that of the Gargoyles tv series, He's from an isolated clan that's descended from the interbreeding of humans and 'gargoyles'.  His clan was recently attacked, mostly wiped out the rest scattered, and now he's out in the world trying to figure out his place in it and find more of his kind.

How's that work?


----------



## BBs (Sep 18, 2012)

BASICALLY ANYTHING CAN FIT IN, THAT WORKS.

hehe, take that. Flesh it our more if you wish to make it easier for me to fit it in. Basically Pathfinder's story for Rise of the Runelords is, and hopefully not to ruin anything, new adventurers travel, or born in, the town of Sand Point.  hits the fan, and adventurers become heroes, but must solve a mystery JYNKIS, that's all I'll reveal for now. As for the entire story of Pathfinder in general, it's a lot more complicated and most of the complication stuff you wouldn't need to know. If it helps the world is called Golarion, and you're at the Inner Sea Region continent.


----------



## saphyre_wolf (Sep 19, 2012)

Loup Garou

monstrous humanoid
normal speed
medium size
weakness +2 Strength; +2 Wisdom; -4 Charisma
Standard Languages 
- starts with: common, wolf
- languages can learn: sylvan, celestial, gnoll, elven, ork,                               halfling, and draconic. 
natural armor +1 ac
fast
bite
natural attack
powerful charge
scent


----------



## BBs (Sep 19, 2012)

Uh-oh, a majour domo problemo I've over-looked!  Sapyre_Wolf your Weakness is wrong. You have to put a +2 in one Physical score (str, dex, con) and a +2 in one mental score (int, wis, cha). The -4 can go anywhere that isn't increased by the +2, but both +2s cannot go into the same categories, sorry.


----------



## BBs (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for adding a description to your character Dharuhk Svahre, does help indeed! 

Also can't resist to say this! Kat makes his acrobatic check so well that he launches so high! He's flying, flying, flying! He's in space! Whoaws! Can't breath any air! Oemgee!11!!!11! He explodes!!!111!!1!one. Mistakes do happen, I just couldn't stop laughing after seeing that roll with me imagination!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

BBs - I've finished up my character and will be Altering my RG entry for it asap.

Few things - 
First, I was told that you were using max first lvl gold, so changed that appropriately.
Second - Altered my race a bit.  dropped the tail to upgrade my darkvision to full 'see in darkness', and added DR 5/bludgeoning.
Third - You didn't say anything about my use of a trait for perception so I've kept it and named it sentinel, which fits with his backstory.

Fourth - And probably most important.  I found a Fighter Archetype at Lore Warden - Pathfinder_OGC  it's from Paizo's pathfinder society, and I think it's much more fitting to the character than a basic fighter.
right now it takes me down to light armour, no shield, and gives me +2 skills/lvl and all int skills as class skills.  With those extra skills I took Knowledge: Nature and Geography based on Behemoth doing a lot of travelling between his home and Sandpoint.


----------



## BBs (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm going to allow all of this, sorry I failed to answer your question, your sentinal was almost right, but I'll allow it since it's close enough and I was late to answer. I believe the skill you were looking at was called "Skill Training" you pick up two skills and they are always considered class skills. If you want you can take two skills as class skills, removing that +1 bonus to perception, or keep that +1 bonus to perception and only have perception as a class skill.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah i noticed most of the traits were "gain +1 to X skill and it's always a class skill", so i figured if it didn't already exist, it should. ;p


----------



## The Joker (Sep 29, 2012)

Nord Kin (slave)
Type: Outsider Native (Cold): 3 RP
Size: Medium: 0 RP
Base Speed: Normal Speed: 0 RP
Ability Score Modifiers
Specialized (+2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Cha): 0 RP
Languages: Standard (Common, Nord): 0 RP

Racial Traits
Defense Racial Traits
Elemental Immunity (Cold): 4 RP
Other Racial Traits
Powerful Build: 8 RP
Senses Racial Traits
Darkvision 60 ft. : - RP
Weakness Racial Traits
Elemental Vulnerability (Fire): -2 RP

Total 13 RP


Name: Edge (real name forgotten) 
HP: 8+2+1=11
AC:10+4+4=18
Lvl1 rouge (archtype: knife master)
Str 14  2
Dex 18  4
Con 16  3
Int 16  3
Wis 16  3
Cha 12  1

Base attack bonus: +0

Saves
Fort 0+3= 3
Ref 4+4=8
Will 0+3=3

Abilities
Sneak attack +1d6
Hidden blade: plus ½ rouge lvl to slight of hand to hide light blade,
Sneak stab: convert all dagger like sneak attack dice to D8’s, all others to D4’s

Feats
Two weapon fighting

Traits
Killer: deal extra damage to a confirmed crit equal to the weapons crit modifier.
Campaign: favored son/ Ameiko Kaijitsu, owner of the rusty dragon inn.
(free  sleep and food, loot sold with

Skills (8+3=11)
Acrobatics 4 +4 =8
Bluff 4+1=
Diplomacy 4+1=
Disable device 4+4=
Disguise 4+1=
Escape artist 4+4=
Perception 4+3=
Sense motive 4+3=
Slight of hand 4+4=
Stealth 4+4=
Use magic device 4+1=

Equipment: 250
X2 large daggers 8gp
X2 large punching daggers 8gp
X2 large kukri 32gp
Large starknife 48gp
Chain shirt 100gp
186

64
Clothing
Nord furs, 12gp 5lbs

Goods
Back pack 2gp 2lbs
x10 candles 1sp –lbs
crowbar 2gp 5lbs
flint and steel 1gp -lbs
Bedroll 1sp 5lbs
Chest large 10gp 100lbs
Blanket 2sp 1lb
X2 weapon cords 1sp –lbs
Marked cards 1gp 1lb
Grappling hook 1gp 4lbs
Lamp, common 1sp 1lb
Small steel merror 10gp 1/2lbs
Clay tankerd 1sp 1lbs
X10 pints of oil 1gp 10lbs
Miners pick 3gp 10lbs
Iron pot 8sp 4lbs
X5 Belt pouch 5gp 2 1/2lbs
Hemp rope (50 ft) 1gp 10lbs
Spade 2gp 8lbs
Sledge 1gp 10lbs
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs
Whetstone 1cp 1lbs

Slave tattoo (rules of the arena in common on back)
Slave tattoo of ownership (thorn like band on left arm) 

History:
Taken from FrostKnell at a young age by human raiders, edge was sold to a promising slave master at a young age, edge was given his new name and trained to be a effective killer as most Nords are. Dominating the arena of the east, the Nord known as edge attracted people from far a wide to see his match. This would be the end of his tale if not for a traveling bard by the name of Ameiko. Goaded by feelings of sorrow, the bard, decided to rescue the young Nord from a life of hardship and perished him as a slave, as she was headed home and could use protection. As she returned home to purchase her family inn, she set him to work. Edge has been working for Ameiko ever since.


----------



## The Joker (Sep 29, 2012)

double post


----------



## BBs (Sep 29, 2012)

Excellent! I shall add him NOW!


----------



## BBs (Sep 29, 2012)

BTW 

Specialized (+2 Con, +2 Wis, -2 Cha): 0 RP

is not specialized, that is called "Standard", that confused me when I first looked at that, lol.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 30, 2012)

**Moving on Tuesday, Not sure how long till I have internet at the new place, so may be posting off my phone for a while, so will likely be slow.
Also be pretty busy packing & moving the next couple days.

So in general, my posting will likely be intermittent for the next week or two.
Apologies.


----------



## D'Raven (Jul 1, 2013)

For the record I have to ask if you are miss reading my actions on purpose. My character has a burrow speed. I am taking a 5' step down, under the ground, as in into the earth. I am below surface level.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Joker (Aug 16, 2013)

HEY! JEMAL!


----------



## BBs (Aug 16, 2013)

OOOOHHH SCHNAP!


----------

